# freebsd-update on sparc64



## hansivers (Oct 9, 2013)

For a long time, there have been discussions about why freebsd-update tools were not available to update/upgrade sparc64 port (for example, read this March 2010 thread on -sparc64 mailing list) :

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-sparc64/2010-March/007078.html

But things are changing! Marius Stobl announced in his last EuroBSD trip report that freebsd-update tools will be ported to sparc64 architecture! 



> talking to Colin Percival about getting freebsd-update(8) bits for powerpc and sparc64 in place now that we also and already have switched to cross-building the corresponding releases beginning with FreeBSD 9.2, which he intends to look over in the next couple of days


http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=42378&highlight=freebsd-update+sparc64

This is REALLY great news! Sincere thanks to Marius and Colin for their hard work.


----------

